# a new breed of gesshin hide wa-gyutos coming soon



## JBroida (Apr 9, 2013)

New profile and new steels... coming soon (as soon as i have time to take product photos)


----------



## Chef Doom (Apr 9, 2013)

What's the difference between the old and the new?


----------



## TamanegiKin (Apr 9, 2013)

Oooh nice


----------



## chinacats (Apr 9, 2013)

Sweeeet!


----------



## JBroida (Apr 9, 2013)

Profile, grind, and steel types (ginsanko, white #2, and blue #2)


----------



## labor of love (Apr 9, 2013)

i cant wait for the video description.


----------



## Crothcipt (Apr 10, 2013)

got some chills looking at those. Can't wait to see them in the store.


----------



## Justin0505 (Apr 10, 2013)

these look really good


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks like they have less belly but I could be completely wrong.


----------



## mpukas (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh nooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## EdipisReks (Apr 10, 2013)

those look great, Jon!


----------



## unkajonet (Apr 10, 2013)

My j-knife disorder has just flared up again...


----------



## JBroida (Apr 10, 2013)

Boots said:


> Will you still be selling the 'classic' Hide gyuto too, or will this design replace the old?



not sure on this yet... since the beginning, this line has been a work in progress... we've been making changes, improvements, etc. I feel like this is more of an improvement on what we were doing rather than a new line, but we'll see.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 10, 2013)

stereo.pete said:


> Looks like they have less belly but I could be completely wrong.



they do indeed have less belly


----------



## mpukas (Apr 10, 2013)

JBroida said:


> they do indeed have less belly



Oh nooooooooooooooooooo :lol2:


----------



## heirkb (Apr 10, 2013)

The profile seems nicer to me (based on the little I can tell from that picture). I hope the grind is as good or better than the old ones, because the one time I used an older one, I was really impressed.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 10, 2013)

nah... it varries from maker to maker


----------



## Chef Doom (Apr 10, 2013)

My buddy is making an independent slasher film. Would one of these be a good fit? Would fake blood cause a blue patina?


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 11, 2013)

Chef Doom said:


> My buddy is making an independent slasher film. Would one of these be a good fit?



As long as he uses proper grip and technique...don't stab your food!

Maybe Jon could get a cameo for some product placement?


----------



## DSChief (Apr 13, 2013)

when are the new ones going to be up on the web store? Or have you sold them all already via back channels?
Was hoping to see some close-ups, & wondering what the pricing structure would be on the second generation.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 13, 2013)

Just shot a bunch of product photos last night... Trying to put them all up today


----------



## mpukas (Apr 13, 2013)

Are they even going to make it on the web store, or are all your local crack addicts gonna devour them first?


----------



## JBroida (Apr 13, 2013)

we'll see... depends on how busy today is


----------



## chuck239 (Apr 13, 2013)

mpukas said:


> Are they even going to make it on the web store, or are all your local crack addicts gonna devour them first?



If that's how you are going to talk about us.... I will take 4 before they go on the website. 


Jon, have all product photos been taken??!??


----------



## JBroida (Apr 13, 2013)

finished them yesterday evening, did all of the editing and resizing today (just finished), and about to put them up (as much as i can before i give up for the night).


----------



## mhlee (Apr 13, 2013)

mpukas said:


> Are they even going to make it on the web store, or are all your local crack addicts gonna devour them first?



I almost bought one just so I could respond to this post. No lie. I still might. 

They are really nice. So are the new Kochis that came in.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 14, 2013)

they are all up now


----------



## mpukas (Apr 14, 2013)

chuck239 said:


> If that's how you are going to talk about us.... I will take 4 before they go on the website.
> 
> 
> Jon, have all product photos been taken??!??


You guys are so fortunate to have Jon and his shop close by. On the other hand, maybe not. LOL

The first post was meant in jest, of course. And jealousy. :wink:


----------

